# [SOLVED] XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario



## bheyer

Hi there!

I have a new Compaq Presario F756NR notebook that came with Vista. However, I really don't like Vista, so I formatted the hard drive (after creating Recovery Discs!) and installed XP with SP3. After a lot of searching, I eventually managed to find all the drivers except the audio drivers (for the Conexant SmartAudio 221 sound card). Since I have installed SP3, Microsoft's High Definition Audio Package is already installed.

I have tried the following SoftPaqs, but none of them work:

SP32823
SP33543
SP34200
SP36090

The Vista drivers for this card (SP39051) indicate that driver version of this card is 4.36.7.60.

I have searched everywhere on the Internet and cannot find the XP drivers for this card!!  Can anyone help me?

Thx!


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi Beyer
Tried this one?
http://www.bioticaindia.com/smart-audio221.html


----------



## bheyer

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi There!

Thanks for the link, but I've tried twice (using 2 different e-mail addresses) to get the website to e-mail me the link to the file, but I have not received either mail :sigh: I'm trying not to become a member of every driver website on the Internet just to find one driver :smile:

By the way I forgot to mention that (for some reason!) HP has blocked access to any forums relating to the Compaq Presario F756Nr on its website!

Thx!


----------



## bheyer

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi there!

I have tried to becoming a member of the bioticaindia website, but it won't let me log in! Is there any other way I can get hold of the above driver?

Thx!


----------



## alverto

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*



bheyer said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a new Compaq Presario F756NR notebook that came with Vista. However, I really don't like Vista, so I formatted the hard drive (after creating Recovery Discs!) and installed XP with SP3. After a lot of searching, I eventually managed to find all the drivers except the audio drivers (for the Conexant SmartAudio 221 sound card). Since I have installed SP3, Microsoft's High Definition Audio Package is already installed.
> 
> I have tried the following SoftPaqs, but none of them work:
> 
> SP32823
> SP33543
> SP34200
> SP36090
> 
> The Vista drivers for this card (SP39051) indicate that driver version of this card is 4.36.7.60.
> 
> I have searched everywhere on the Internet and cannot find the XP drivers for this card!!  Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thx!


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi bheyer
Sorry about the bioticaindia disappointment.

http://www.2shared.com/file/3318304/616b2c0b/sound_c772.html

I downloaded the above linked zip file and it contains drivers for Conexant HD Audio for XP32.
Worth a try!

The download link is at the bottom right, and says "Save file to PC"


----------



## bheyer

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi there!

Thanks for the link! The driver worked BUT I had to do something strange to get it to work, because at first this driver reacted the same as all the other drivers - it wouldn't work.

I found some instructions somewhere about how to get these Conexant cards to work. At first, I would go to the "Device Manager", click "Update Driver", click "No, not this time" (to avoid Windows connecting to Windows Update) and then "Install from a list or a specific location (Advanced)". Then I would select "Include this location in the search" and I would browse to the folder where the drivers were. This method failed for every single driver tried.

Instead, the instructions I found told me to choose the "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install" option, and then clicking the "Have Disk" button, and browsing in the list down to "Sound and Game Controllers" (I think this is the name of the option in the list - I'm doing this from memory!), and browsing to the sound card driver folder from there. 

Windows will kick and scream at you because you're basically forcing it to use a driver that it thinks is wrong, but my sound card now works perfectly!!

Hey, how do I close this thread now??

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: XP Drivers for Conexant Audio on Compaq Presario*

Hi Bheyer
Well done!
And thank you for the install advice. It will help others with similar problems who are searching the Forum.
Houndog


----------



## overburned

tnx for the idea. i was able to get the audio to work under xp sp3 by following your steps. although illogical, but working. thanks bro!


----------



## overburned

btw/ my lappy is a compaq c767tu


----------



## tony6711

bheyer said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a new Compaq Presario F756NR notebook that came with Vista. However, I really don't like Vista, so I formatted the hard drive (after creating Recovery Discs!) and installed XP with SP3. After a lot of searching, I eventually managed to find all the drivers except the audio drivers (for the Conexant SmartAudio 221 sound card). Since I have installed SP3, Microsoft's High Definition Audio Package is already installed.
> 
> I have tried the following SoftPaqs, but none of them work:
> 
> SP32823
> SP33543
> SP34200
> SP36090
> 
> The Vista drivers for this card (SP39051) indicate that driver version of this card is 4.36.7.60.
> 
> I have searched everywhere on the Internet and cannot find the XP drivers for this card!!  Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thx!


hi 

thank you very much


----------



## djhargrove

Hi Guys Dont mean to bring back a old post but you guys saved me I was going crazy for says had the Same issue and everything and did everything exactly. But it works perfectly Cheers


----------

